# Eliquid or DIY



## ibi (10/2/16)

Hi guys. Hope you all well. I'm looking for good eliquid. I also want to experiment and would like to explore the DIY world. If anyone has anything please let me know. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (10/2/16)

Hi @ibi 

I have moved your thread to the 'who has stock' section so the vendors can reply to you.


----------



## ibi (10/2/16)

Thanks bro but id prefer used liquid or unwanted liquid @Riaz


Sent from my iPhone 7S using Tapatalk


----------

